

A conspiracy so vast - not just NSA, FBI and local police are also spying - grej
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/12/12/conspiracy-so-vast/

======
angersock
As an article for the informed, not really a lot of new stuff, and
unfortunately no links to sources backing up the allegations made--though a
few minutes of Googling gets you what you need.

Loathe as I am to support Fox in any way possible, this is the exact sort of
article written in the exact sort of way that you could push it out to your
family and extended family in a "[FWD][RE][RE][RE] BAMA IS SpYiNg ON U$"
message.

And it's important to have this sort of article for important issues--let us
never forget that half the population is below average.

EDIT:

If there is hope, it lies in the proles.

